

Tip the web with Tipit - cbetta
http://fourstarters.com/2008/02/19/tip-the-web-with-tipitto/

======
redorb
feel sorry for these guys, going up against a well covered and now leader
TipJoy

~~~
idea
I had never heard about TipJoy and hacker news is YC central so there is still
much work to be done for both companies before one can be called a leader.

